# Ice Coast Board Recommendations



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, and I'll start with saying sorry for another help me pick another board thread. I've done a lot of searching on the forums and other web sites and still haven't found any good threads on anything recent such as the 2013-2014 models that pertain to riding on the east coast. Since prices are dropping I was thinking about picking up something on sale.

I've noticed there are a lot of guru's on this board who have a ton of knowledge and if anyone would like to share their thoughts I would appreciate it. Mainly I'm wondering what type of board I should go for next. I'd like to know peoples thoughts on good board to ride on the east coast's wonderful ice. I do like to ride switch, I don't do park, and want something that carves well down our "mountains" and can hold onto the ice at good speeds. I'm an intermediate level rider, 5'8", weigh 187 lbs, and wear a 10.5 size boot. I've read a lot about the Mervin boards and is the Magne-Traction as big of a blessing on groomers and ice as some people have said? (BTW I'm not limiting myself to Mervin products)


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I live in the east and my only suggestion is to not get a full rockered board. Get aboard with camber somewhere. Mervin Neversummer Smokin, American made is always nice


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

My Rossi Templar likes the icey crap and was cheap for a first board. Don't think anyone thats picked it up has regretted it.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

DaveMcI said:


> I live in the east and my only suggestion is to not get a full rockered board. Get aboard with camber somewhere. Mervin Neversummer Smokin, American made is always nice


I think that a fully cambered board with sharp edges will generally do the trick. 

burton custom or process for example

some people really like the magnatraction approach as well.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Super happy on ice with my attack banana


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Lamps said:


> I think that a fully cambered board with sharp edges will generally do the trick.
> 
> burton custom or process for example
> 
> some people really like the magnatraction approach as well.


My ice board is my old burton customX . Full camber and very stiff rocketship


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

2013 Bateleon Enemy


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll go against the grain. Most of my riding is in icier conditions in poconos in PA. Full rocker has not Knowingly hurt me (my ability/lack of is the deciding factor) I ride the arbor with their griptech (similar to mervin tech) seems to keep me happy on the ice


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I actually made a post 2 months back about a hard pack groomer board for east coast. You're options are pretty much endless...if I had your foot size I would definitely try to test some of these out-

Lib tech darker series 158
Jones mountain twin 157 or 160 
Jones flagship 158 
Never summer raptor 159
Never summer cobra 158
Never summer SL 158 (I have the wide version of this board(Legacy))
Yes- pick your line 159

Probably stay away from any flying V and rocker for what you're looking for. I have a burton flying v and it's not the best one out there. I had a burton clash full rocker and it was GARBAGE!
Maybe stay between 156-159


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

if you are on the east coast with small mountain then i would get something not too large, small at the same time fun to ride.

go on ebay and find a danny kass gnu monster edition 155 you can get it for under 200$.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

You want edge hold you gotta size up, stiff up and learn technique, sure some tech might help but tech takes a backseat to any ability you might have. Camber is the way to go as its always trying to elongate your effective edge, flat somewhat, rocker of course alleviates your effective edge to provide easier turn initiation.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

thing is...skill over board...that having been said

a mag board with camber somewhere for the lesser skilled...c2btx for control and more agile or c3btx more stable and slightly less agile than c2btx

cambered with mag...too bad there are none being made anymore...was very fun and confidence building board...btw c3 is someshat similar...but certianly not the full cambered with mag feeling.

full cambered without mag... on the stiffer side for the more skilled.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

if you want camber with mag try smokin superpark camber model.

Anything with magnetraction on ice will do.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

+1 for magnetraction. 
livin in the northeast all my life, DONT BUY A BOARD WITHOUT MAGNETRACTION. 
Agree with skill over board, but magnetraction will help 100%


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the Rossi One Magtek and I love it. Came from a Ride Machete and I don't wash out anymore. This also has to do with my progression as a rider, which allows me to read terrain better, but the difference is noticeable.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for responding, a lot of great recommendations and a few picks I already had my eye on. Oh well at least I have plenty of time to choose before the new season.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Today I got my first ride on my never summer here on the east coast. Let me tell you...I'm never going back to my previous burton boards. Burton just mass produces crap now!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> Today I got my first ride on my never summer here on the east coast. Let me tell you...I'm never going back to my previous burton boards. Burton just mass produces crap now!


Which N.S. board did you buy


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Which N.S. board did you buy


Legacy (the wide SL)


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> Legacy (the wide SL)


What's your size and what length did you get. I'm leaning to that board but trying to decide 161 or 163 (215lbs).


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Swede said:


> What's your size and what length did you get. I'm leaning to that board but trying to decide 161 or 163 (215lbs).


I will PM you. Not trying to blow another members thread up :thumbsup:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> I will PM you. Not trying to blow another members thread up :thumbsup:


Feel free to respond and share, this thread was created to share info with each other in similar dilemmas 

For those wondering what board I went with I bought a Never Summer SL 158. I found a new (non blemish one online and a competitor price matched them) for $362 US dollars. Not sure if its against the rules or bad form to post the web sites so if anyone wants to know where I got it please feel free to PM me. 

Once again thanks for everyone's help with the recommendations, they helped out a lot. :yahoo:


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Feel free to respond and share, this thread was created to share info with each other in similar dilemmas
> 
> For those wondering what board I went with I bought a Never Summer SL 158. I found a new (non blemish one online and a competitor price matched them) for $362 US dollars. Not sure if its against the rules or bad form to post the web sites so if anyone wants to know where I got it please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Once again thanks for everyone's help with the recommendations, they helped out a lot. :yahoo:


Let me know how it is! Hmm.. I'm starting to see why never summer boards have the most reviews on here. Granted I've never ridden anything other than a few burton boards and this never summer, I don't how know much better a board could perform over this never summer.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> 2013 Bateleon Enemy


as much as I love TBT (ride it exclusively here on the west coast), I think this is a bad recommendation for the ice coast. TBT is good for a lot of things, but steep ice isn't one of them.

I recommend two boards...skis (long ones). Double the effective edge lessens chances of washing out.

if you insist on one board, most agree magnatraction actually works on steep ice...well, as good as one board can on ice.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

i live n ride on the ice coast and i love my LIB T.Rice pro HP n my Gnu Carbon credit both magne traction and those boards ride amazing with the hard crud we have over here in the ice coast huge upgrade over my Ride and Burton Boards that i have had in the past:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

extra0 said:


> as much as I love TBT (ride it exclusively here on the west coast), I think this is a bad recommendation for the ice coast. TBT is good for a lot of things, but steep ice isn't one of them.
> 
> I recommend two boards...skis (long ones). Double the effective edge lessens chances of washing out.
> 
> if you insist on one board, most agree magnatraction actually works on steep ice...well, as good as one board can on ice.


I personally have no problems at all with steep ice and the Bataleon enemy. Its stiff and light and is cambered so I personally think its great for ice and east coast crud, but to each his own. 

Even my 2009 Bataleon Jam , I have no problems on ice with. But I guess I'm just use to ice.. been snowboarding in NE ice for 22 years.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

extreme ice coaster here...magnetraction has never done me wrong!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

pencap75 said:


> I personally have no problems at all with steep ice and the Bataleon enemy. Its stiff and light and is cambered so I personally think its great for ice and east coast crud, but to each his own.
> 
> Even my 2009 Bataleon Jam , I have no problems on ice with. But I guess I'm just use to ice.. been snowboarding in NE ice for 22 years.


The better boarders can ride most boards in any condition. Most snowboarders never develop skils to carve across ice. Magnetraction for us is just a must. 
So congrates… :eusa_clap::eusa_clap: 
I'm progressing not quit there yet… still like mag


----------

